# 26650 Plume veil or other RDA on same level.



## whatalotigot (18/12/14)

Is there anyone is SA with the 26650 Plume veil? I really want one in gold .. Need for Xmas presents.





if not. Is there anyone with some decent 26650 RDA's.

Thanks


----------

